
Gov. Brown's CA budget projects $8B pension payment, $3.5B deficit - DrScump
http://www.latimes.com/politics/essential/la-pol-ca-essential-politics-updates-gov-brown-s-state-budget-projects-an-1484338976-htmlstory.html
======
DrScump
Detailed article on the Pension Gap from December, 121+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13214936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13214936)

Details on the current budget deficit that the L.A. Times article sidesteps
($1.6B original projection plus $1.9B "goof"):

[http://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/6563825-181/19-billion-
err...](http://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/6563825-181/19-billion-error-adds-
to?ref=TSM&artslide=0)

